# Heart rate Question



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it normal while adjusting to thyroid meds to have an increased heart rate? I start out at around 60 to 70 beats per minute waking in the morning. I take my Nature throid in the morning as soon as I wake up. During the day my heart rate will keep increasing, walking i am around 100, laying in bed at night around 80 to 90. I didnt know if the meds were causing some of this increase in heartrate? Any Ideas?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Prior to my surgeries, my heart rate was always normal, and my blood pressure was nice and low. When I started taking replacement meds (after thyroid removal), my blood pressure skyrocketed and my heart rate was all over the place. It was especially scary during and after exercise.

So in my experience, yes, I did experience heart rate increases while adjusting to meds.


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've had that happen numerous times. I've read that one becomes slightly overmedicated for about a week to two weeks before the levels even out.

Although... I might have another problem as to why mine fluctuate in addition the normal adjustment period... another topic.


----------

